# Toc Shaft Drive Bike Id



## Hawthornecrazy (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi Guys I picked this up at an auction today it has no head badge on it so I'm looking for some help on the identification of it. I thank you in advance for any and all help you can give me. I will be posting it up for sale and want to be able to discribe it as best I can. Thanks again


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks like remnants of a "Crescent" badge to me.


----------



## Bicycleface (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm going with Cresent as well. It's got that swoop above the bottom bracket and low headbadge holes.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 23, 2016)

Three for Crescent. grips are kool, contact me if wanna sell them.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for the lead guys I have it narrowed down to a Western Wheel Works 1899 Crescent #18. 
Thanks Again


----------



## locomotion (Jun 23, 2016)

yes Crescent
pedals look Crescent, grips are real cool


----------



## highwheel431 (Jun 23, 2016)

Pedals should have the word Crescent on the plates.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 24, 2016)

highwheel431 said:


> Pedals should have the word Crescent on the plates.




yes the pedal, seat and grips should be marked Crescent (but those are not Crescent grips) so you should sell them to me  
but I am no expert, just comparing to my '97 #10 Crescent
I taught I had a spare #18 badge but it's a #12


----------



## olderthandirt (Jul 10, 2016)

cool seat clamp !


----------



## olderthandirt (Jul 12, 2016)

yeah i really like the grips also what do you have in mind $$$$$$ 100.00 sound about right ?if you wrap steaming hot turkish towels around them for a half of an hour they should come free without damage .


----------

